# Phoenix Gold Intros Its First Hi-Res Audio Car DSP



## BlackHHR

Phoenix Gold Intros Its First Hi-Res Audio Car DSP | ceoutlook.com


----------



## BassMechanic308

Wow, and can be daisy chained. That's unique. That price though. Estimated to be 1100 bucks. A little steep.


----------



## hot9dog

Not to sound like a grumpy sour puss.... (my beefs with this company are my own), but last CES- PG debut an AMAZING product. ....but later to find out that it will never see the light of day, and they demo'd a set of speakers that they had no intention to bring to the marketplace. ... hmmmm. The news of a DSP makes me wonder if this is more smoke and mirrors marketing.


----------



## Onyx1136

hot9dog said:


> Not to sound like a grumpy sour puss.... (my beefs with this company are my own), but last CES- PG debut an AMAZING product. ....but later to find out that it will never see the light of day, and they demo'd a set of speakers that they had no intention to bring to the marketplace. ... hmmmm. The news of a DSP makes me wonder if this is more smoke and mirrors marketing.


This one should be shipping in a few months. This unit is made by Rainbow, it's just rebadged for PG. It's not something that they went out of their way to develop, they just made a call to Germany and paid them to make a few extra units a year.


----------



## mclaren1885

Yes, this is a re-badged Rainbow 1.8DSP. Given that Rainbow has been selling these DSPs over a year now, shouldn't be too hard to get PG to sell them off the shelf soon.


----------



## adriancp

So was the Zen 9 project totally trashed?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onyx1136

adriancp said:


> So was the Zen 9 project totally trashed?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not familiar with that project. Care to fill us in?


----------



## adriancp

https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152977880391386

It's also in the CES 2015 thread. This beast of an amp was introduced at CES last year. Delay after delay releasing it. I don't believe any have shipped yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adriancp

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...68901-ces-2015-a-4.html?nocache=1452253733738


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hot9dog

The zen9 project is either thrashed or on a hold pattern. The first revision had issues, so they they re-did it.... still had noise issues. Both revisions sure looked pretty, they sure caused alot of attention, people put deposits down... waited and waited. But pretty cases and mythical specs only get you so far, you have to back it up with actual product. ...I doubt it will ever see the light of day.


----------



## adriancp

Sad, it was an awesome concept. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs

This is quite cool.. I remembered when the Rainbow unit hit and everyone clammered briefly, but not much chatter after that. 

I had forgotten it had wifi capability. That's kinda huge. 
Not to mention the tuning directly from tablet. That's kinda huge. 
High-resolution streaming.. Huge yet again.
This thing is kinda subtly huge all around.

I had dismissed the Rainbow unit, as it appears Rainbow wasn't pursuing US sales. So I guess this is how Rainbow is going to do it, by rebranding/rebadging through PG's distribution channels. Well played I suppose.


----------



## caraudiotech

Guys,
Just some clarification.

ZEN9 is moving forward. We are redesigning the board from scratch, we will keep the same look as we have already tooled the housing. We just couldn't salvage the current design to our standards. Not for such a premium amplifier, it needs to live up to the status it deserves.

DSP, looking like July.
We are NOT doing it with Rainbow any longer, it will be full PG. We originally were working with them but it just didn't work out. Features will be similar but its going to take our guys some time to build the UI. We just hired the APP guy and that is are estimated target date. If he works out the UI sooner, maybe that date can be sped up.

I hope this helps.
Thanks,
John


----------



## Onyx1136

caraudiotech said:


> Guys,
> Just some clarification.
> 
> ZEN9 is moving forward. We are redesigning the board from scratch, we will keep the same look as we have already tooled the housing. We just couldn't salvage the current design to our standards. Not for such a premium amplifier, it needs to live up to the status it deserves.
> 
> DSP, looking like July.
> We are NOT doing it with Rainbow any longer, it will be full PG. We originally were working with them but it just didn't work out. Features will be similar but its going to take our guys some time to build the UI. We just hired the APP guy and that is are estimated target date. If he works out the UI sooner, maybe that date can be sped up.
> 
> I hope this helps.
> Thanks,
> John


Good to hear from you John. Are you still planning on it having wifi streaming and full tuning ability from a tablet? Those are the 2 biggest features that really aren't available from any other unit that's available in the US currently. I'm actually glad to hear that PG is developing their own instead of just rebadging the Rainbow unit. Heard several bad things about the Rainbow GUI and tuning.


----------



## adriancp

caraudiotech said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just some clarification.
> 
> 
> 
> ZEN9 is moving forward. We are redesigning the board from scratch, we will keep the same look as we have already tooled the housing. We just couldn't salvage the current design to our standards. Not for such a premium amplifier, it needs to live up to the status it deserves.
> 
> 
> 
> DSP, looking like July.
> 
> We are NOT doing it with Rainbow any longer, it will be full PG. We originally were working with them but it just didn't work out. Features will be similar but its going to take our guys some time to build the UI. We just hired the APP guy and that is are estimated target date. If he works out the UI sooner, maybe that date can be sped up.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> John




Any updates??


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hot9dog

Curious for updates also..... for example: how many output channels for the DSP???? The traditional 8....? If it had 10 outputs, you would for sure grab ALOT of the current market share for potential DSP customer's..... just saying.


----------



## rton20s

hot9dog said:


> Curious for updates also..... for example: how many output channels for the DSP???? The traditional 8....? If it had 10 outputs, you would for sure grab ALOT of the current market share for potential DSP customer's..... just saying.


Yep, 10+ channels is going to be pretty typical in no time. Providing a DSP that also includes true surround processing (not just L+R or L-R) with upmixing will also provide an option that is severely lacking in the market right now.


----------



## KillerBox

hot9dog said:


> they sure caused alot of attention, people put deposits down... waited and waited. But pretty cases and mythical specs only get you so far, you have to back it up with actual product. ...I doubt it will ever see the light of day.


Reminds me of a suitcase they had on Shark Tank named Trunkster. Lori Greiner and Mark Cuban backed them.

They charged my credit card for the full amount 6 months ago and I still don't have the suitcase. They refuse to refund my money based on the Terms of The Sale.

Every two months they come up with some BS reason for the delays.


----------



## adriancp

I'm keeping my hopes up on the Zen. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## metanium

*Is this going to come out or not? March was 6 months ago.*

EDIT:
Nevermind, I just found that it's delayed until 2017..

http://www.ceoutlook.com/2016/06/29/phoenix-gold-delays-hi-res-streaming-dsp/


----------



## ttocs388

another delay... I thought it was a pretty crazy statement to say they are going to make it them selves now and have it out in 3-4 months. But they said the same thing about the zen-when-again last time, starting all over and it should be ready in 4-6 months.


----------



## Babs

I got a demo on the Rainbow unit I think this is a rebadge of.. I bet I can see why it hasn't surfaced.. Theres a little drop-off bugginess on the wifi. It dropped and wouldn't connect without a car shut down. Hope they nail it down and get it out.. I love the streaming concept.


----------



## Onyx1136

Babs said:


> I got a demo on the Rainbow unit I think this is a rebadge of.. I bet I can see why it hasn't surfaced.. Theres a little drop-off bugginess on the wifi. It dropped and wouldn't connect without a car shut down. Hope they nail it down and get it out.. I love the streaming concept.


PG pulled out of that arrangement and is now developing their own processor. They are no longer going to be importing and rebadging the Rainbow unit.


----------



## boricua69

Onyx1136 said:


> PG pulled out of that arrangement and is now developing their own processor. They are no longer going to be importing and rebadging the Rainbow unit.


No Sir! I think that Rainbow never develop/built that Dsp! That Dsp is made by other company. Most of this Corps subcontract others for special products and they pay to put the Brand name on it! Simple! Is all about money, forget pride and truth! The same with TV, Laptops, inverters air conditioners etc..


----------



## rton20s

boricua69 said:


> No Sir! I think that Rainbow never develop/built that Dsp! That Dsp is made by other company. Most of this Corps subcontract others for special products and they pay to put the Brand name on it! Simple! Is all about money, forget pride and truth! The same with TV, Laptops, inverters air conditioners etc..


I didn't take any photos at the PG booth at CES 2016, but when they showed off their new processor, I believe it was nothing more than the Rainbow guts in the new PG housing. The iPad app still had the "Rainbow" name on it! 

So, whether or not Rainbow developed the hardware/software from the ground up is irrelevant. What Phoenix Gold showed off at the time was the same DSP Rainbow was already selling with a Phoenix Gold housing on it. Heck, it could have been an empty shell with an iPad running the Rainbow app sitting next to it.

At this point, it doesn't really matter. It would seem that PG abandoned that design/platform entirely and has gone with a new OEM/ODM or at least a new platform for the DSP 8.8 that they showed off at CES 2017.


----------



## SoundChase

I know this is a rather old thread but has anyone heard any updates with this PG gear??


----------



## DC/Hertz

Nope. I went to check on the Ti3 amps and so far atleast my dealer doesn't have any info yet.


----------



## SoundChase

I spoke with a PG dealer here in Louisiana this morning and He's telling me that PG will be releasing a Elite 9 channel amp in the next 8 weeks or so. I'm very curious to see it.


----------



## DC/Hertz

Is that the limited quantity one or the Zen9?


----------



## SoundChase

I know all the Zen.9 LE's have been sold are at least accounted for. Only 120 were to be available. Wish I was one of those lucky 120.


----------



## mrichard89

I noticed that these DSP's started rolling out last month! Does anyone have any experience using one yet? Definitely in consideration for my upcoming build.


----------



## fcarpio

I wish my DSP had WiFi like this one.


----------



## Saturnsl2lover

I think this is out now, I need 16 channels for my bmw


----------



## Angrywhopper

Saturnsl2lover said:


> I think this is out now, I need 16 channels for my bmw


What BMW do you have?


----------



## Saturnsl2lover

Angrywhopper said:


> What BMW do you have?


335d


----------

